# fiddler crabs?



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw fiddler crabs at my LPS the other day. They were really cool but the sign on the tank said female betta as well...but there were no female bettas.Anyway, My question is, could I keep a fiddler crab with a betta? If so, how big would the tank need to be for them to coexist? Anything special they would need? (like land)


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really know anything about that, but if you couldn't see a betta that doesn't look good...


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay I just read a thread that says no way can they be together. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49090


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, they can't be together. fiddler crabs need land or really shallow water. also i think they need some aquarium salt in their tanks


----------



## Rawriie (Sep 6, 2010)

Are you guys sure? I heard you could put Shrimp && Frogs so why not crabs?...Also, I read somewhere that if you have a lot of experience with aquariums, than you could probably make certain species that aren`t compatible, coexist.

P.S, Don`t Betta Fishies enjoy shallow water more too? o-o


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Rawriie: fiddler crabs live in brackish waters. Bettas live in fresh water. Brackish water is a mix of salt water and fresh water. Being as salty as it is, it is not good for bettas. If you read thread BettaFishCrazy posted, you will see that someone else got one, and listed reasons why not to get them as in they are messy, prefer land over water, need brackish water, etc. Also, bettas do not necessarily like or need shallow water.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

The reason that shrimp and frogs are compatible is because they live in similar environments in the wild.

That environment being warm, fresh water. =]

Brackish and salt water fish cannot be kept with fresh water fish.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Are there any crabs that you could put w/ a betta?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

sorry IDK


----------

